# my first cpu collection



## necromancer (May 18, 2012)

its not as big as i have seen but its all mine 

there is a few rare cpu that i was lucky to find + some eproms from the 1970s

34 total gold plate / double gold plate
18 ceramic non gold plate
and some others


----------



## necromancer (May 19, 2012)

second lot


----------



## Oz (May 19, 2012)

Out of all of them I like the little 16 leg eproms the best.


----------



## macfixer01 (May 19, 2012)

Oz said:


> Out of all of them I like the little 16 leg eproms the best.




They're actually RAM's, some variant of a 4116 I'd expect. These guys can have their tricked-out PC clones in fancy cases with all the neon tubes. I always loved the look of a board full of gold topped memory chips.

macfixer01


----------



## glorycloud (May 19, 2012)

Boo-hoo! The pins on the pretty Digital Semi Alpha chip
are all mangled.


----------



## necromancer (May 19, 2012)

glorycloud said:


> Boo-hoo! The pins on the pretty Digital Semi Alpha chip
> are all mangled.




yes, one has a big chunk taken out of it (i got them like that) or would have sold to a collector


----------

